# Long "moaning" sound when closing fridge door



## mikenghk (Apr 24, 2008)

I've recently got a 2nd hand fridge and when it was transported to my place (an hour drive), occassionally it was carried in a horizontal manner... I then made the mistake of switching on the fridge immediately after standing it upright. 
Now, I believe that the sound is a result of "oil problem"... can I now switched off the fridge for the next 24hrs and hopefully noise/sound will go away?... if not, need advise as to name of parts that could have been damaged and hence needs replacement or repair... thanks


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

My fridge has the same "moaning" sound. Mine usually came after 9pm though. After doing some testing on the fridge, I found out that the "moaning" sound was actually my cholesterol going up a few more points.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

How long was the fridge on its side?

Hopefully the oil did not get into the capillary tube.

Is the moaning coming from the compressor?

What is the model number of your fridge?


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep turn it off. Two days maybe, and keep it upright from now on!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Are you sure the long moaning sound is coming from your fridge?

You got to admit, the title of the original post is kind of humorous....


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If gas prices keep climbing, there may a lot of folks hearing a moaning sound when opening and closing their fridge!


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

I hear a moaning every night from mine. It is because my kids cant find what they want!


----------

